# "wild type" crested gecko?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there such a thing? I always hear people saying what "morph" their crestie is, but is there even a wild type?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dont know that much about such morphs but my guess it would be more of the patternless and flame. i solely base with the philosophy that selective breeding would would create more elaborate morphs though some of the "fancier" ones would occur naturally.


----------

